# My first Rag quilt



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

This was my first rag quilt and I love it... I am sure it will not be the last I have a baby quilt cut out of the scraps from this one ready to put together but seems like I have to do the canning when things are ready to be canned... LOL Can someone tell me why my photos are always sideways on here??


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That looks really great. I love your colour scheme and I don't even like purple. 
As to your pics, I have no idea unless you are holding your camera sideways. When I do that I have to rotate the pics in a photo editing program.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

That is just beautiful! I love gingham and the whole color scheme. Great work.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

That is very nice, you did a great job. They're kinda addictive, I made one a couple years ago for my boyfriend for Christmas & need to make another one now for me.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Very Nice. I agree with the addictive, I made 5 large ones last year.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

These rag quilts are so addictive I have made about 15 of them so far. Here are a few of them I like them all....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;ve made rag quilts, even taught a class in it. Love them, so easy. I do it with denim, though. The denim is heavy enough that I don&#8217;t add batting and I strip piece it all. I really like them for new babies because you don&#8217;t feel bad about putting that jeans material on the floor or grass.

You are having way too much fun!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I just want to crash onto these quilts !!! Love them. Have not made one yet. So glad to get back on HT. Have been dealing with parents in 90's and a spot in antique mall. Quilting is my love. s


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, beautiful! Now I've got to learn to make rag quilts. Good thing winter is coming so I'll have time.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Your Quilts are so pretty I love the colors you chose in each one.
I am getting ready to start quilting again. I have a jean quilt in the works. 
It may take me a while to get it done one pair of jeans at a time


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I always try to give at least one quilt for homeless shelter each year. I like to make them out of jeans with a flannel back. I do a simple quilt stitch and good binding all on the machine. The one I made last yr...my son wanted it so I gave them other blankets. Need to get started on one.


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 9, 2016)

So beautiful and inspiring! I need to try this


----------

